
By 2030, You'll Be Living in a World That's Run by Google - rbanffy
https://futurism.com/by-2030-youll-be-living-in-a-world-thats-run-by-google/
======
wiz21c
The author of that article is seriously offending. In 2030, the thing I'll eat
will be coming from the farmers around. The best book that will teach students
important things will be written by author and still distributed as books. The
water will come from the job of the water utilities. My electricity from a mix
of nuclear plants and renewables detained by states. The resolution of
international tension created by my lifestyle will be delegated to military
forces ot detained by google. My car sure won't be repaired by Google. So
please, Google is a champion of digital age, but it's not "my new insect
overlords". Far from it.

Now as far as information fro consumers is related, yep, Google is scary-
powerful.

~~~
baccheion
You're forgetting about teleportation, the irrelevance of money, energy usage
so efficient it's no longer a problem, the maturation (slowing) of population
growth, etc.

Google is hot air embodied. They can't deliver and care much less than many
realize. Even basic products from them end up sucking.

------
MR4D
Facebook has a much better natural monopoly than Google. As does Amazon.

My guess is that in 2030, Google will be about as relevant as IBM or Microsoft
is today. Not irrelevant, but not the big dog either.

~~~
webninja
I respectfully disagree.

~~~
MR4D
To which sentence?

------
rwmj
I hope this article is still available in 2030 so we can snigger at it.

~~~
nthcolumn
I hope I'm still available in 2030 so we can snigger at it.

------
gumby
FWIW Nest is quietly being offered for sale so won't be a google product in
2030 if indeed Google still exists.

(less seriously: the rest of those products will have been canceled by then)

~~~
toomuchtodo
While I frown upon Google's frequent deprecation of products and services, I
really really hope they don't discontinue the Nest thermostat, at least until
someone reverse engineers the firmware so I can run my own server it can
report to.

It's one of the few digital guilty pleasures I'd rather not part with.

------
dhimes
Calls to mind the National Lampoon Jan-Feb 1990 cover, when Honda was
dominant:

[http://lampoon.rwinters.com/Lampoon1990.htm](http://lampoon.rwinters.com/Lampoon1990.htm)

------
Markoff
Maybe in US, for sure not in Europe. Is Google company which can't pull of
social network, payments or even such simple thing as messaging? This company
should rule us? I doubt, besides their search and Photos, I don't have much
use for their services, which doesn't sound like company which should rule the
world and I know plenty other people who just use Gmail, search, maps and
Photos, maybe translate, that doesn't sound very diverse to me.

------
BugsJustFindMe
Everything old is new.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPIC_2014](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EPIC_2014)

------
dollaholla
Nonsense. In 2030 the wealth gap will be even greater than today and even less
people will be able to afford fancy ACs and Taxi rides.

~~~
esrauch
The wealth gap can be larger while still more people being able to afford
fancy ACs and taxi rides.

------
antisthenes
You're already living in a world that's run by the top 10 companies/websites
you visit.

There's nothing inherently different between the downsides of monopolies or
oligopolistic cartels as far as the consumer is concerned.

In other words, what's the real difference if it's Google + Facebook or Google
+ Amazon or Facebook + Amazon?

------
melling
Just a few days ago, we were discussing how Google could collapse.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14221587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14221587)

------
nthcolumn
Oddly enough I read another article, equally compelling that Google was all
washed up... [https://medium.com/p/how-google-
collapsed-b6ffa82198ee?sourc...](https://medium.com/p/how-google-
collapsed-b6ffa82198ee?source=user_popover)

------
synaesthesisx
*Or Amazon

~~~
debacle
Much more likely, I think. When online advertising crashes (<5 years, starting
already), Google is going to struggle. Amazon is still going to be making a
lot of money.

~~~
sebastianavina
why do you think online advertising will crash?

I own a metalworking shop, and I have a monthly budget just for google... its
the more effective way to bring customers...

~~~
debacle
Video advertising is starting to see a drop in CPM that's going to lead to a
leaning of producers, which is going to have a cyclical effect on Google's
revenue.

Banner ads have already bottomed out for the most part, but you can see with
Google's most recent search changes that they're struggling to monetize.
Compare how much ads stood out in search results ~5 years ago to the
incredibly minor [ad] badge that appears on current search results. Google
would not have done that if they didn't have to.

------
baccheion
Google won't make it that far. It's a company filled with passive-aggressive
arrogant wannabes with a less than likeable vision for the future. They make
many claims regarding what they are about, but at the end of the day there's
nothing there.

If we do end up in a Google future, that would be unfortunate.

It's an almost-Google world today, given Android, search, GMail, etc, but them
being everywhere is different from them running everything.

------
throwaway7645
Google Fuchsia will be the OS to finally beat out Windows.

------
marsrover
I quit reading at "because nest."

